
Ask HN: How people get Ethereum - kureikain
Hi all,<p>I don&#x27;t know how do people get Etherum at first place. I aware of CoinBase but all google just says bad thing about them. Recently CoinBase eat $5,000 of some guy[0] on Hacker News.<p>So I would like to know how do people get into Ethereum<p>---<p>[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=14587941
======
superhans2
You probably mean Ether (ETH), the currency. Ethereum is the name of the
platform.

One approach is to buy Bitcoin (BTC) instead of ETH, because there are a lot
more exchanges to choose from. Then use a exchange service to exchange that
BTC into ETH. I used shapeshift before. Be aware of the fees that are usually
hidden in the exchange rate.

------
enricotal
[https://cex.io](https://cex.io) looks like a great alternative

